# opendownload-party?



## Ulle (22 März 2009)

Einige User haben sich überlegt, eine Party in Mannheim zu starten, direkt vor der Tür der Briefkastenfirma. Meine Frage: Gibt es Leute, die mitmachen wollen? Wer meldet die Party in Mannheim beim Ordnungsamt an? Wann feiern wir? Ich benachrichtige RTL... Übrer Gleichgesinnte freut sich
Ulle


----------



## Heiko (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload-party?*

Party oder Demo?


----------



## dvill (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload-party?*

Besser online demonstrieren (Bei Google, da ist jemand zu erreichen)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55884-opendownload-de-me-too-postings-49.html#post274220


----------



## Ulle (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload-party?*



dvill schrieb:


> Besser online demonstrieren (Bei Google, da ist jemand zu erreichen)
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55884-opendownload-de-me-too-postings-49.html#post274220


 
nun ja, war ja nur ne idee :roll:


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload-party?*



dvill schrieb:


> Besser online demonstrieren (Bei Google, da ist jemand zu erreichen)




Google ist genau die richtige Adresse. Niemand könnte die Verbreitung der Aboabzocke schneller und wirkungsvoller bremsen

Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload-party?*

ich bin dabei .. ich bring ´nen ghettoblaster und einen einkaufswagen voller pflastersteine mit. nee .. mal ohne sch***, die gewalt überlasse ich denjenigen, die sich nicht ohne zu helfen wissen, aber wenn da wirklich mal was stattfinden würde, meldet euch bei [ edit] @online.de . ich kenn noch ein paar leute die da auch gerne mal feiern würden.


----------



## Majoschi (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload-party?*

wollen wir wirklich in alter Indianertradition um einen brennenden Briefkasten umhertanzen und dabei singen?
ausserdem muss es ja doch dort jemanden geben, ein gewisses J., dass die Rücksendeschein des Einschreibens quitiert hat. Ob sich dieses J aber martern lässt ist fraglich. egal 

aber wenn wir schonmal auf Besuchertour sind, könnten wir ja gleich noch zu einem gewissen Anwalt T aus O. fahren. Leider spricht man dort, wie in Reportagen gesehen, nicht mit Schuldnern. Aushelfen dabei könnte ich, denn meine Freundin ist betroffen, nicht ich. sobald die Tür offen ist stürmen wir den Laden und verlagen Akteneinsicht, was uns wieder zum Thema Lagerfeuer bringt.
Sollte dieser tolle Masterplan nicht funktionieren gibts alternativ was zu trinken und Grillwürstchen. Musikalisch wird die Atmosphäre dann noch von der mediamarktwerbung - lass dich nicht verarschen- untermalt.

sollte der Anwalt dann doch noch irgendwann seinen Bunker verlassen, darf er sich in die gesellige indianerrunde integrieren, allerdings nur passend bekleidet. Zu diesem Zwecke sollte jemand noch etwas Teer und ein paar Federn organisieren. falls dass nicht geht nehmen wir Heisskleber und Kopfkissen, den Rest könnt ihr euch sicher denken :scherzkeks:

Gruß Majo


----------



## Ulle (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload-party?*

He.. LAgerfeuer in O... beim Anwalt, das wär cool... und medienwirksam. Ich glaub nur leider nicht, dass wir hier im Forum viele mobilisieren können, mitzumachen. So 100 Teilnehmende müssten wir schon sein.


----------



## Majoschi (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload-party?*

Wie war das noch, im irgend nem Video hab ich gesehn der Anwalt kommt mitm Hausrecht, er holt die Polizei wenn er nicht mit jemanden sprechen mag... also müssen wir nen geeigneten Platz finden, wie weit greift das Hausrecht? also in Metern? 
100 mann, könnte man ja als öffendliche Demonstration sehen, müssen wir dann also anmelden, dann sind bestimmt auch ein paar nette überwachende Polizisten dabei. Von denen brauchen wir dann nurnoch die Adresse, und schwupps sind sie auch bei opendownload angemeldet. dann nochmal 5 Wochen warten bis die Anwaltspost kommt, und ne erneute Demo starten... mit den gleichen Polizisten... mal guckn ob sie dann kooperativer sind, was den Schlagstockeinsatz betrifft.


----------

